# BDO Bank



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Had a laugh yesterday but with no success not that we really expected any.
We have 2 accounts in SM Manila with BDO, set up when we lived there years ago, took some doing even though I had an ACR1, a 12 month lease, 4th BDO bank finally success. 

Now we have a property in La Union we thought we would transfer the accounts to one of the local branches, simple in Australia and not really necessary but unfortunately not here as apparently they are franchised and have their own rules........ no sir you will have to open new accounts and close the Manila accounts. That's fine we said, sir do you have your ACR1 card? Why do I need that as we already have accounts set up. I don't have one anymore I said, sorry sir we can't open an account for you, (little white lie here) I said to the two ladies helping us that I don't need an ACR1 as I hold an SRRV,,,,, perplexed looks, explained what it was and they had never heard of it, they went to the manager who had also never heard of that type of visa. Sorry Sir we need an ACR1 card or we cannot open any accounts. We thanked them and left.

Was an interesting exercise and we'll have to deal with it when we finally move here so for now just keep the accounts in Manila.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

If you had an ACR card, but no lease, would they have opened a bank for you?

Asking for a friend who has recently arrived. I'm not sure how long he is staying for but he was asking if it's possible for him to set up a bank. I told him no.... but if he has an ACR card are there any banks that might let him open an account?

Thanks.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> ....Sorry Sir we need an ACR1 card or we cannot open any accounts. We thanked them and left.
> 
> ....


Your SRRV card says that you are ACR exempt. Show them that.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> If you had an ACR card, but no lease, would they have opened a bank for you?
> 
> Asking for a friend who has recently arrived. I'm not sure how long he is staying for but he was asking if it's possible for him to set up a bank. I told him no.... but if he has an ACR card are there any banks that might let him open an account?
> 
> Thanks.


Simon my only experience is with BDO, other banks may be different. As said earlier when we lived in Manila we went to 3 BDO branches and were refused even with a 12 month lease an ACR1 card, elec and water bills correct ID etc. The fourth bank said no also but we asked to speak with the manager if available, 20 minutes of talking and explaining our situation and why we needed to have accounts opened we were successful but asked to never transfer/deposit more than 9,999 dollars.
The BDO branch up here in San Fernando City only seemed interested in the ACR1, if we had that then it's anybodies guess what they would ask for next as experienced by us in Manila.

Every bodies experiences are different as are bank policies here, others will hopefully give you some good news. Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Your SRRV card says that you are ACR exempt. Show them that.


As said in my original post I told a little white lie about holding an SRRV to see if that helped/worked and they had no idea what that visa was. I didn't bother to suggest they look at the PRA site as it's been down for weeks that I know of.

I will go the SRRV route when we move here as we want to ship furniture and I/we will be in and out of the country often.

Thanks for the heads up on the SRRV card.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Steve, If you have some time to mess around on this trip, try several different banks in your area. Even some of the same banks but in different locations and you may have some luck.
They want us to have and spend our money here but yet they make it very hard to do so. That is grossly magnified when most banks and other businesses don't have a clue of what they are doing.

Also, if Australia is like the US, there are only certain banks that qualify to use for Social Security. So you might want to contact your embassy in Manila to find out before you end up opening a SS account at an non-approved bank.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I had no problem opening an account at HSBC main branch in Makati while on my tourist visa. Only restrictions were I cannot electronically transfer USD to PHP I need to go to the branch or use telephone banking but I will also get a better rate than on line. Other restriction is I cannot transfer PHP to USD.

I could get both restrictions lifted once I show then my SRRV but no need since I can be at the branch easily and will not need to transfer PHP back to USD.

I wonder if your branch is lumping all foreigners in withe Americans and their banking restrictions and additional paperwork.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I had no problem opening an account at HSBC main branch in Makati while on my tourist visa. Only restrictions were I cannot electronically transfer USD to PHP I need to go to the branch or use telephone banking but I will also get a better rate than on line. Other restriction is I cannot transfer PHP to USD.
> 
> I could get both restrictions lifted once I show then my SRRV but no need since I can be at the branch easily and will not need to transfer PHP back to USD.
> 
> I wonder if your branch is lumping all foreigners in withe Americans and their banking restrictions and additional paperwork.


Were you banking with HSBC in Canada? It is probably easier if you have an existing account in your home country.

Before i first came over I set up a BPI Europe account and this made setting up a bank account in Philippines much easier. That was about 4 years ago so they may have become stricter since then.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Simon1983 said:


> Were you banking with HSBC in Canada? It is probably easier if you have an existing account in your home country.
> ...


Yes, I picked HSBC because of their global presence. I have a USD savings account in Canada and electronically transfer funds to my Philippine bank. It is very easy and seamless.

Biggest issue is I can only see account totals in Ph when on Canada web site and the reverse is also true. To see account details I need to be on that country web site.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Simon1983 said:


> If you had an ACR card, but no lease, would they have opened a bank for you?
> 
> Asking for a friend who has recently arrived. I'm not sure how long he is staying for but he was asking if it's possible for him to set up a bank. I told him no.... but if he has an ACR card are there any banks that might let him open an account?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Simon
I opened an account at PSBank in Davao, whilst on a tourist visa. They are requesting that I show them my ACR once I have it, but I haven't done so yet and no issues with them till now.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> Steve, If you have some time to mess around on this trip, try several different banks in your area. Even some of the same banks but in different locations and you may have some luck.
> They want us to have and spend our money here but yet they make it very hard to do so. That is grossly magnified when most banks and other businesses don't have a clue of what they are doing.
> 
> Also, if Australia is like the US, there are only certain banks that qualify to use for Social Security. So you might want to contact your embassy in Manila to find out before you end up opening a SS account at an non-approved bank.


Thanks Gene but we will transfer branches once we settle, the accounts in Manila work fine and transferring money electronically never incurs a charge either from my bank or our online money transfer company. My only reason for the initial attempt was having to go to the branch in Manila to pick up new debit cards as mentioned in another post. Slowly slowly as there is no hurry.
SS or as we call it in Oz "the pension" will not be a problem as said in other posts I will not get one from the government but will eventually use my super fund as a pension that will be paid to my account in Oz I suppose.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I must have been the luckiest person in the Philippines. I was there in Tagum city for about 4 months when I went to BDO bank to open an account. I walk in with my GF and told them I wanted to open an account. I showed them my passport and address where I lived and they had my account opened in about 30 minutes. I had no hassle and they were very nice. After about 7 months I went in to withdraw some money and the male bank rep. that I got to know there ask me if I wanted a bank credit card. He said I needed a sponsor to be able to apply on one. He said he would sponsor me. I said okay and about 2 weeks later I get a call from the main BDO branch in Manila asking me a few questions about getting the credit card. they told me to go back into the branch in Tagum a nd get with my sponsor and he would handle getting me the card.

unfortunately I left going back to the usa before I got the card processed. I guess I was really lucky there. I am coming back in a few weeks. I wonder if they keep records on past customers?

art


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Had a laugh yesterday but with no success not that we really expected any.
> We have 2 accounts in SM Manila with BDO, set up when we lived there years ago, took some doing even though I had an ACR1, a 12 month lease, 4th BDO bank finally success.
> 
> Now we have a property in La Union we thought we would transfer the accounts to one of the local branches, simple in Australia and not really necessary but unfortunately not here as apparently they are franchised and have their own rules........ no sir you will have to open new accounts and close the Manila accounts. That's fine we said, sir do you have your ACR1 card? Why do I need that as we already have accounts set up. I don't have one anymore I said, sorry sir we can't open an account for you, (little white lie here) I said to the two ladies helping us that I don't need an ACR1 as I hold an SRRV,,,,, perplexed looks, explained what it was and they had never heard of it, they went to the manager who had also never heard of that type of visa. Sorry Sir we need an ACR1 card or we cannot open any accounts. We thanked them and left.
> ...


Hi Steve,
Nothing unusual there, if they find it too hard, its head in the sand till you go away!!!
There is no proper training or job instruction, so therefore, no consistency with what you encounter.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Hi Steve,
> Nothing unusual there, if they find it too hard, its head in the sand till you go away!!!
> There is no proper training or job instruction, so therefore, no consistency with what you encounter.


I think from my experience with BDO that as they are franchised they do their own thing, funny as I thought a franchise ran on a model that was generated with a certain standard both ethically and professionally. Imagine if the franchisees of Macca's or KFC tried to do their own thing, perhaps they do as I rarely frequent those establishments.

Off topic but perhaps related we visited a large glass company in SFC to get some prices on glass windows/sliding doors, as follows 2 off 4.8 M x 2.4 M (high), with 2 centre sliding doors, no screens. 2 off the same dimensions, fixed glass (no doors). Yes sir we can price that for you, would you like a copy off my drawings? No sir I have all the information that I need. A day later Benjie gets a phone call with the price, thank you he says. He tells me the sliding window doors are PHP xyz........... how much for the fixed windows? I don't know she didn't tell me, can you ring her and ask, sure.........He does and 2 days later no response.
If She had simply photocopied my detailed to scale drawings as asked perhaps this may not have happened,,,,,,,,,,, maybe. Sorry for the rant, I just breath and ask again and try to clarify so we all end up on the same page. As a side note the exact product that we are looking for has been installed by this company at the Isle Bonita resort recently and the lady said, yes I know exactly what you want.

We have a phrase coined by one of our Oz Prime Ministers Malcom Fraser when I was not yet a teen "Life wasn't meant to be easy". He wasn't wrong that's for sure.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Your first mistake was in asking two questions, most businesses can only answer one at a time so you only got the answer to your first question. You need to ask your two questions at two different times.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I must have been the luckiest person in the Philippines. I was there in Tagum city for about 4 months when I went to BDO bank to open an account. I walk in with my GF and told them I wanted to open an account. I showed them my passport and address where I lived and they had my account opened in about 30 minutes. I had no hassle and they were very nice. After about 7 months I went in to withdraw some money and the male bank rep. that I got to know there ask me if I wanted a bank credit card. He said I needed a sponsor to be able to apply on one. He said he would sponsor me. I said okay and about 2 weeks later I get a call from the main BDO branch in Manila asking me a few questions about getting the credit card. they told me to go back into the branch in Tagum a nd get with my sponsor and he would handle getting me the card.
> 
> unfortunately I left going back to the usa before I got the card processed. I guess I was really lucky there. I am coming back in a few weeks. I wonder if they keep records on past customers?
> 
> art


So you opened up a BDO account even though your were a tourist to the Philippines? 

If that is the case I will open up one when I am there in Tagum in July.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Your first mistake was in asking two questions, most businesses can only answer one at a time so you only got the answer to your first question. You need to ask your two questions at two different times.


LOL, as we eventually did but it appears only one quote per customer.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey cyberfx

yes I opened an account at BDO on a tourist visa. I had only been there 4 months. I guess I was lucky really after reading about all the problems others are having there. My GF just gave them her address for my account information. Like I said I had even the bank rep sponsor me for a credit card after about 6 months going into the bank. That was 5 years ago in Tagum City. 

art


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> LOL, as we eventually did but it appears only one quote per customer.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


When doing my renos, I had one place wanting to charge me to do a quote - not likely.


----------



## Papaikoutea (Mar 27, 2018)

I started with an account at MetroBank, but one day I went in person to withdraw some money (over the ATM limit) and it took several hours, so I just closed the account out of frustration. Now looking at opening an HSBC account and linking it to my other HSBC accounts for peace of mind.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Papaikoutea said:


> I started with an account at MetroBank, but one day I went in person to withdraw some money (over the ATM limit) and it took several hours, so I just closed the account out of frustration. Now looking at opening an HSBC account and linking it to my other HSBC accounts for peace of mind.


I did the same thing at our Metrobank location about 3 months ago. Only difference it took less that five minutes in the bank and was done. Must have been just your bank branch or caught them on a bad day. We've had Metrobank for years and years and never a problem of any kind.


----------



## Papaikoutea (Mar 27, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> I did the same thing at our Metrobank location about 3 months ago. Only difference it took less that five minutes in the bank and was done. Must have been just your bank branch or caught them on a bad day. We've had Metrobank for years and years and never a problem of any kind.


I think it was payday. Still not impressed with customer service at any Philippine bank. HSBC will get my next account.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Papaikoutea said:


> I think it was payday. Still not impressed with customer service at any Philippine bank. HSBC will get my next account.


I thought of doing that as well, problem is HSBC banks are very few and far between in Philippines.
I opened my account here with PS Bank. My branch is Matina in Davao. I must say I am very impressed with the customer service. Last week I withdrew P100k, which of course is over my ATM limit, from my branch. All done inside 5 minutes. Last November I wanted a managers cheque for P1.8m to purchase my new truck from the Ford dealer in BFC Manila. I went to the closest PS Bank branch without any prior arrangement and told them what I wanted, all done within 20 minutes and sat in managers office with a cup of coffee whilst I waited.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Papaikoutea said:


> I started with an account at MetroBank, but one day I went in person to withdraw some money (over the ATM limit) and it took several hours, so I just closed the account out of frustration. Now looking at opening an HSBC account and linking it to my other HSBC accounts for peace of mind.


I bank at HSBC here and at home. I opened my account when I was on a tourist visa no issues.

Easy to transfer funds from Canada to here, just like moving money between savings and chequing accounts at home. I can see balances on all global accounts from each country web site but need to be on country site to see details or make transactions.

ATM limit is 40k per withdrawl and 100k daily limit which is nice.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

balut_patrol said:


> I have heard of an SRRV, but not an ACR1.
> 
> What is an ACR1?
> 
> ...


Hi balut, welcome to the forum, read lots as we do, lots of info in this site.
An ACR1 card is ID given to foreigners/tourists that stay in the country longer than 59 days and is mandatory, see link:

ACR I-CARD Issuance

SRRV "special resident retirement visa" Bank, Tax file number, work, entry and exit privileges and more, see link/research.

Special Resident Retiree's Visa (SRRV) | Embassy of the Philippines in the Nordics

I was living in Manila 5 years ago on a tourist visa holding an ACR1 card and though proving difficult for me eventually opened 2 accounts with BDO, I don't recall giving them my Australian tax file number but if I did there have been no problems and don't expect any.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

balut_patrol said:


> The deleted link explained BDO's ID policy. I suppose you can google it...


Did you read? Probably not. FYI BDO banks are franchised and while they have a corporate blanket rule of thumb it appears that the managers set their own rules and requirements that their staff adhere to, remember this is the Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

balut_patrol said:


> Neither link seems to mention the ACR1.
> 
> Tourists usually can't get bank accounts, as far as I know.
> 
> ...


I am a bit puzzled by your last sentence, Australia is south of the Equator, Norway is in Scandanavia? Knowing Steve as I do, he would have no idea of the temperature in Norway, other than it is bloody cold most of the time.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

balut_patrol said:


> Neither link seems to mention the ACR1.
> 
> Tourists usually can't get bank accounts, as far as I know.
> 
> ...


balut, for the uneducated I will post another link if the moderators don't mind as one of the links I provided won't open,,,,,, did when I looked at it but not now, balut you can research this yourself if you don't believe or are too slack to look yourself, Monday morning here and nothing better to do than bombard this site with misguided ideas on what is right and what is wrong in the Philippines.

https://www.justlanded.com/english/Philippines/Philippines-Guide/Visas-Permits/The-ACR-I-card

So while we are talking it appears you hold SSS in PH meaning you are a PH national, Correct?

As for SRRV benefits you can research that yourself, as for the heat compared to Norway? very left field and you obviously don't know what an Aussie flag looks like. Never been to Norway so can't comment.

What part of the Philippines re you from? If you are simply trawling to while away your time let us know.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> I am a bit puzzled by your last sentence, Australia is south of the Equator, Norway is in Scandanavia? Knowing Steve as I do, he would have no idea of the temperature in Norway, other than it is bloody cold most of the time.


Hey Ron, hope you and Pre are well, can't wait to get back to PH..........This dude appears to be a live one, slowly slowly mate.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by bigpearl View Post
Did you read? Probably not. FYI BDO banks are franchised and while they have a corporate blanket rule of thumb it appears that the managers set their own rules and requirements that their staff adhere to, remember this is the Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.
Why would I post a link without reading it first?


Like all the links you posted that were moderated? You ask but simply don't listen/have an agenda.
If you read the links your questions are answered or if unsure further research.
I asked you if you hold SSS in the Philippines as you suggested you did, that makes you a Filipino so why are you here, what are you looking for, you ask but don't listen to answers and clearly are not interested in learning/researching, simply provoking.
Gods speed to you and I am sure if you keep up these tactics no one will waste their time talking to you.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey bigpearl,

I agree with you about BDO banks. I was on a tourist visa and I lived in Tagum city on Mindanao island and I opened an account with them. I had no problem what so ever. Even after having the account for 4 months the one employee that got to know me even sponsored me for a credit card. But I left before I got it. So, like you said it depends on the branch manager. I am coming back but not to that city. I hope another BDO branch will let me open an account again if I explain to them I had an account before at another branch.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey bigpearl,
> 
> I agree with you about BDO banks. I was on a tourist visa and I lived in Tagum city on Mindanao island and I opened an account with them. I had no problem what so ever. Even after having the account for 4 months the one employee that got to know me even sponsored me for a credit card. But I left before I got it. So, like you said it depends on the branch manager. I am coming back but not to that city. I hope another BDO branch will let me open an account again if I explain to them I had an account before at another branch.
> 
> art


Wish you the best mate. Didn't work for us even though we still hold 2 accounts in Manila, a start again process it seems. Better half can open any and many accounts but not me as I am now just a tourist.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

